# Bentley is now vomiting today!



## sda (Jan 19, 2012)

I seriously don't know what to do! Bentley has vomited 4 times since 430 this morning. The first two times he had an empty stomach and was just bile but has now thrown up the rice that we gave him two different times. He throws up about 1.5 hours after eating. He also had a soft/diarrhea stool this morning. Yesterday he only had rice (due to me quitting the chicken since I was suspecting he is having issues with that-see yesterday's post) until last night I did give him 1/2 tbs. of salmon mixed in. 

Does he need to go to the ER? I did get an RX of metronidazole from the vet yesterday just in case things got worse (my request)-should I start giving that to him? 

He has been taking half of a 10 mg Pepcid at night. Should I give him 1/4 tablet now and then another one late tonight? Or just wait until tonight to give him 1/2 tablet? Also, vet had previously said that anytime he has diarrhea I could give him 1 1/2 ml Pepto Bismol twice daily 30 minutes after Pepcid-anyone have thoughts on that?

Should I withhold all food today? He's definitely acting like he's not feeling well again. I really wish vets were accessible on the weekends! I'm so frustrated with whatever it is that is going on-it has been going on for too long!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I would take him in just to be safe.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I agree with Dave. I think it's time to stop guessing what could be wrong and get the help of a professional. I wouldn't wait until Monday for the regular vet as you still have the rest of today and tomorrow to get through and things could get far worse. Sounds like he needs help sooner rather than later for his sake and yours. Good luck and get Bentley better.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I agree with taking him to be seen today. Keep us posted


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Take him for you wouldn't want it to get any worse.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

If he were my dog. I'd want him seen by a Board Certified Internist at this point. He's been doing too poorly for too long.


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

I'd take him to an emergency vet....if your's isn't in this late. Bear couldn't stop vomiting a few weeks ago and I took him in to a vet hospital since it was a holiday and his vet was closed. He was definitely dehydrated and they had to admit him for 2 days to get his levels back in check. He was released on a prescription diet and meds (and pepcid) for 7 days. 
Better to be safe....


----------



## sda (Jan 19, 2012)

We went to the emergency vet. Of course they really couldn't tell me anything new. He got some fluids, injections of anti-nausea and some Pepcid. She told me to withhold food for the rest of today and then start with water and move to just plain rice for tomorrow if he keeps it down. She wants me to contact my regular vet on Monday for further diagnostics. She said to start with testing for malabsorption/maldigestion and for exocrine pancreatic insufficiency (Colbalamin, cTLI, and Folate levels). She said this normally shows up at an earlier age (Bentley will be two in November). She also mentioned ultrasound to check the pylorus (sp?). She did do a fecal test and that was normal. 

It's just so strange because he was doing fine for almost two weeks. It wasn't until I upped the amount of chicken by 1/8 of a cup that he started getting the loose stools again. 

Also, interestingly, the ER vet hadn't really ever heard of food intolerances except milk! I've read that there's food allergies and food intolerances. Usually allergies show up as skin issues and intolerances as digestive issues.


----------



## sda (Jan 19, 2012)

krandall said:


> If he were my dog. I'd want him seen by a Board Certified Internist at this point. He's been doing too poorly for too long.


I guess that would be a vet at the university? I live in the Raleigh, NC area. I'll see the regular vet on Monday and I guess I would need a referral from her, is that right?

Nothing has been done so far for him as far as tests except blood work when he first got sick and x-rays. We now have something else to test for (the malabsorption and exocrine pancreatic insufficiency) and the ultrasound-do you think we should do those things first before going to the university? He hasn't been acting sick or even having continuous loose stools-it has just reoccured.

I was thinking he was having issues with the chicken because this entire thing started after feeding him some chicken breast with his regular food. Then he was ok on mostly rice and some chicken until I increased the amount of chicken. Nobody seems to think that is the issue though so I don't know.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I would take him to the internist you can ask for a referral from your regular vet but I would do it ASAP- you could ask for copies of his vet records to take with you.
Good luck & keep us posted.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Bentley is vomiting today*



sda said:


> We went to the emergency vet. Of course they really couldn't tell me anything new. He got some fluids, injections of anti-nausea and some Pepcid. She told me to withhold food for the rest of today and then start with water and move to just plain rice for tomorrow if he keeps it down. She wants me to contact my regular vet on Monday for further diagnostics. She said to start with testing for malabsorption/maldigestion and for exocrine pancreatic insufficiency (Colbalamin, cTLI, and Folate levels). She said this normally shows up at an earlier age (Bentley will be two in November). She also mentioned ultrasound to check the pylorus (sp?). She did do a fecal test and that was normal.
> 
> It's just so strange because he was doing fine for almost two weeks. It wasn't until I upped the amount of chicken by 1/8 of a cup that he started getting the loose stools again.
> 
> Also, interestingly, the ER vet hadn't really ever heard of food intolerances except milk! I've read that there's food allergies and food intolerances. Usually allergies show up as skin issues and intolerances as digestive issues.


FYI, one of my girls was born with a milk allergy, not intolerance, and it presented itself as loose stools, diarrhea and bloat. She had to have soy milk and when she was about a year old, I was told by her pediatrician to try her on powdered milk. I did and she ended up vomiting nonstop until there was only bile left. We rushed her to the ER and she spent 2 days in the hospital on IV "detoxing" so to speak. It's an allergy she will have all her life. She's never even had ice cream. Imagine having that problem as a kid! She's now 40. 
Just thought I'd give you that insight on allergy vs intolerance symptoms.

Just thought I'd clear up the allergy, intolerance issue


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

krandall said:


> If he were my dog. I'd want him seen by a Board Certified Internist at this point. He's been doing too poorly for too long.


Totally agree with Karen, he has been doing too poorly for so long. I would insist from my regular vet that he be seen by a gastroenterologist (stomach specialist). I would want all of those tests to be done by the specialist asap. And not fool around with an ultrasound here or other testing "well lets what the tests show" etc... Go right to the specialist and let them decide. This weekend write out a diary of everything that has happened the food the amounts and his reactions. The more info you can give the specialist the better. Any medications that have been given to him etc. Did they mention at the ER vet if he was very dehydrated? Did they mention you could give him plain (no color or flavor) pedialyte if he needed it? It is really important to keep his electrolytes up as well as his glucose levels. I would leave a message with your regular vet tomorrow (through the answering service if there is one) that he has the first appointment for the day, and that he gets into the gastroenterologist on Monday afternoon. Just be insistent. Of course I am a way over protective person when it comes to this kind of thing. But too many tests have come back "normal" blood work fecal exams etc. Well something has to be going on. I would research on the computer tomorrow who at the university or in your area is the best specialist to take him to so that you are armed with the info. Remember also that dogs will sometimes act normal it is inherent in them not to show if they are hurting. Sorry for the rant but it makes me crazy when regular vets keep saying well everything is normal. Has he lost any weight??


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

:grouphug:All I have to say is I'm so sorry you are going thru this. I feel for you and your baby. Maddie only got sick once where we had to take her to the ER I was so scared because she couldn't barely walk. All the vet found was she was dehydrated. I had been working all day so I have no idea what caused it. I sometimes think vets try certain things first then go on to the next. If the first or second things doesn't work then they go on to the more expensive things like the ultra sound. I don't know why a person needs a referral to me you're adding another vet bill to the list. I mean do you like your vet? Or could you just call to see if the clinic knows a good specialist. Again I really hope you find some answers soon.:kiss:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sda said:


> I guess that would be a vet at the university? I live in the Raleigh, NC area. I'll see the regular vet on Monday and I guess I would need a referral from her, is that right?
> 
> Nothing has been done so far for him as far as tests except blood work when he first got sick and x-rays. We now have something else to test for (the malabsorption and exocrine pancreatic insufficiency) and the ultrasound-do you think we should do those things first before going to the university? He hasn't been acting sick or even having continuous loose stools-it has just reoccured.
> 
> I was thinking he was having issues with the chicken because this entire thing started after feeding him some chicken breast with his regular food. Then he was ok on mostly rice and some chicken until I increased the amount of chicken. Nobody seems to think that is the issue though so I don't know.


When Kodi was sick, and I wasn't getting information I felt comfortable with from my local vet, (I've since changed vets) I self-referred to the local university hospital. (Tufts) They were great. They really listened, we talked about the possible diagnoises, ruled out the most dangerous ones immediately, then started working our way through the less dangerous ones based on the cost of various tests. It's not always cheap when you're faced with a puzzling illness, but if you've got a board certified internist, you know that they really have studied the unusual stuff... things a local vet may never see in their practice.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Miss Paige said:


> I would take him to the internist you can ask for a referral from your regular vet but I would do it ASAP- you could ask for copies of his vet records to take with you.
> Good luck & keep us posted.


But if you can't get the records from your local vet quickly, these days, they can usually get it to the specialist electronically even faster than they can print them out for you.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

krandall said:


> When Kodi was sick, and I wasn't getting information I felt comfortable with from my local vet, (I've since changed vets) I self-referred to the local university hospital. (Tufts) They were great. They really listened, we talked about the possible diagnoises, ruled out the most dangerous ones immediately, then started working our way through the less dangerous ones based on the cost of various tests. It's not always cheap when you're faced with a puzzling illness, but if you've got a board certified internist, you know that they really have studied the unusual stuff... things a local vet may never see in their practice.


In addition to vet schools, you can find internists at specialty practices. Maccabee was seen by a board certified internist at a local specialty practice when his regular vet suspected a liver shunt. The practice has numerous specialists including cardiologists, neurologists, opthomologsts, internists, surgeons, etc. if you don't have a local vet school, look for a specialty clinic/practice. One warning: they are generally very pricey.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HannahBearsMom said:


> In addition to vet schools, you can find internists at specialty practices. Maccabee was seen by a board certified internist at a local specialty practice when his regular vet suspected a liver shunt. The practice has numerous specialists including cardiologists, neurologists, opthomologsts, internists, surgeons, etc. if you don't have a local vet school, look for a specialty clinic/practice. One warning: they are generally very pricey.


True. There are few specialty practices around here, probably because we have a good, big, vet school so close by. However, a few of the bigger practices have board certified specialists who come in on a rotating basis to see clients. (every couple of weeks for instance) That's great if you have a chronic problem that needs to be followed, but isn't that helpful if you've got an urgent situation.

And, yes, no matter where you see them, these specialists are more expensive than the normal, general practice vet!


----------



## sda (Jan 19, 2012)

sandypaws said:


> FYI, one of my girls was born with a milk allergy, not intolerance, and it presented itself as loose stools, diarrhea and bloat. She had to have soy milk and when she was about a year old, I was told by her pediatrician to try her on powdered milk. I did and she ended up vomiting nonstop until there was only bile left. We rushed her to the ER and she spent 2 days in the hospital on IV "detoxing" so to speak. It's an allergy she will have all her life. She's never even had ice cream. Imagine having that problem as a kid! She's now 40.
> Just thought I'd give you that insight on allergy vs intolerance symptoms.
> 
> Just thought I'd clear up the allergy, intolerance issue


I'm sorry your daughter (and you) had to go through that! I didn't know it was even possible to survive without ice cream!


----------



## sda (Jan 19, 2012)

Bentley is doing much better now that we got him back on metronidazole. He's been acting more like himself since Sunday afternoon. He's eating small amounts of salmon & rice throughout the day and hasn't had any problems with diarrhea or vomiting since Sunday morning. He has had a couple of very small stools that are solid but do have mucus in/on them. Took him to regular vet Monday morning and we all decided he should go to a specialist. She could do the ultrasound (not until later in the week when her ultrasound doctor comes) and blood test that ER vet recommended but decided we should just get a full work-up instead of doing one test here and then waiting, etc. I have an appt. with a board certified internist on Thursday morning and am prepared to spend lots of $$$. I hate the idea of putting him through a bunch of tests if it is something as simple as a food problem but I don't want him to keep getting sick and ending up at the ER with him miserable and me freaking out. 

Thank you to all of you who have replied with advice or well wishes!:grouphug:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Good to hear that you were able to set something up and that your vet is on board. Keep us posted! (and REALLY glad to hear that he's feeling better!!!!)


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

That is great news! Especially no vomiting since Sunday. You may find that with just the change to salmon and rice he will be doing much better in the next few days. Please keep us posted on what the internist says.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Bentley is now vomiting today*



sda said:


> I'm sorry your daughter (and you) had to go through that! I didn't know it was even possible to survive without ice cream!


How about no birthday cake either. Imagine going to birthday parties as a kid and having to pass on the cake and ic. Pretty tough to do at that age. Now her philosophy is "you can't miss what you've never had".

Glad Bentley is feeling better and you have an appointment for his testing. Hope you get some answers and then the big $$$ won't be so hard to take. Good luck, Bentley, and let us know the results.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm so happy that he is doing better! keep us posted


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I've just come upon this thread and am wondering if Bentley is still doing well on the Salmon and rice. You should get some answers and a plan from the specialist so he will continue to feel goo.


----------



## sda (Jan 19, 2012)

StarrLhasa said:


> I've just come upon this thread and am wondering if Bentley is still doing well on the Salmon and rice. You should get some answers and a plan from the specialist so he will continue to feel goo.


Bentley is doing fine. He had his appt. last Thursday with the specialist. They did an ultrasound that was normal except his adrenal glands were on the small side of normal but the Addison's test was negative. We are waiting on the GI panel results and should get them at the end of the week. The specialist put him on metronidazole for two weeks and we are continuing with the Pepcid. He was doing fine on the salmon and rice and I actually started feeding him canned Wellness Simple L.I.D. salmon and potato. I was mixing it with rice and increasing amount slowly. He was doing okay but then after an increase he had soft stool again so I backed off and stools got better (this was a day or two after his stressful appt/car ride so maybe it was related to that?). I am in the process of increasing it again to see if stools get soft again. If they do then I think I will go to a hypoallergenic diet. He seems to be feeling fine and acting normal, thankfully. The GI panel will tell us if he has EPI, pancreatitis, maybe some other things. If everything is negative then it may be irritable bowel disease or just a food problem. The only way we can know for sure if it is IBD is to do scopes. As long as he is doing okay the vet thinks it would be fine to play around with diet and see if we can get somewhere without doing scopes. Obviously, if he continues to get sick I won't hesitate to do the scopes.

Thanks for wondering about him! I will let you all know what I find out later in the week.


----------



## sda (Jan 19, 2012)

Bentley's GI panel came back sooner than I expected...everything is normal. I guess we're dealing with just a food issue or IBD. Hopefully we can get things under control with diet. I can't wait for Sabine to help me!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

sda said:


> Bentley's GI panel came back sooner than I expected...everything is normal. I guess we're dealing with just a food issue or IBD. Hopefully we can get things under control with diet. I can't wait for Sabine to help me!


good news, at least if it's just food, it should be manageable. Did she give you a booking for when she's back?


----------



## sda (Jan 19, 2012)

davetgabby said:


> good news, at least if it's just food, it should be manageable. Did she give you a booking for when she's back?


Yes, middle of August & it can't get here soon enough!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah I bet, ask her how her seminar went.


----------

